# FREE Pirate Plugs Today



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

We are giving away FREE Pirate Plugs today - Some of the BEST trolling lures ever made!! You all will hear me talking about using pirate plugs until they day we stop trolling - lol. Yes, they are just that good.

Thank you, OffshoreBob at South Chatham Tackle for donating these to us!! 

To View & Participate in the Giveaway: 

http://www.florida-offshore.com/ftopict-179.html


While you're there, feel free to browse around Bluewater SuperMap &the growing site.. 

Good luck to all.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

That was cool of you to do. Unfortunatly I didnt catch it till a day to late. I would have guessed 9 too. LOL


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

lol.. There will be another pirate plug & deep six (a larger pirate plug for bluewater)giveaway May 19... another in June... and then I have a niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice $60line spooler to give out in July - sorry you missed it, maybe you can catch the next one


----------

